# RG&SF RR: 1) Let’s start with the turntable



## YBelanger (Jul 24, 2011)

This is my first RR creation for my outside layout. 

I had the chance to get an old packaging equipment rotating sort bowl that I converted. The diameter of its base is 59’’, and it sits on 3 threaded rods for easy level adjustments. The locomotives shown are 1:29 USA Trains. I’m still using the original motor (208VAC, 3 phases). I connected it on a Mitsubishi Frequency Inverter, power supplied on residential 120VAC, single phase. The motor came with an adjustable slip clutch mounted on its shaft.

I still have to make it look nicer ….then build the roundhouse…to be continued …. In the meantime, feel free to ask questions.


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Neat! That's a very unusual feature in an outdoor railway.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Thats a nice unit. Please keep us informed. I'm curious how you will install it.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Can you post a close up of the Frequency inverter? I would like to see the model number and such. I have other projects I might be able to use it for 

JJ


----------



## YBelanger (Jul 24, 2011)

Paul Burch said:


> Thats a nice unit. Please keep us informed. I'm curious how you will install it.


Paul, 

The turntable is installed at its final location and will remain at this height. This is the first piece of my garden railroad. I'll build the roundhouse around it (I don't know how many stalls yet), then the layout will be constructed. I sledgehammered the pipes 48 inches into ground to avoid the deep frost that we have in Quebec in winter times.


----------



## YBelanger (Jul 24, 2011)

John J said:


> Can you post a close up of the Frequency inverter? I would like to see the model number and such. I have other projects I might be able to use it for
> 
> JJ


 
JJ,

The frequency inverter is a Mitsubishi 1/2 HP model FR-D710W-025-NA. As I wrote earlier, you plug it to a residential 120VAC to control a three phases motor. You'll find on the web PDF's of its characteristics.

Yves.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Happened across this not long ago. 

Turn Table Drive Unit;
http://www.abcgears.co.uk/html/turntable_drive_unit.html


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks Yves for posting that information.

Your turntable is a great Idea.

Post pictures of your progress on the Round House. 

JJ


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

Just wondering if there is anyway to "index" the rotation for each stall and the exit track to they line up correctly with the stationary tracks. Mark 1 eyeball isn't the most accurate method. Maybe roller switches set into the metal lip??


----------



## YBelanger (Jul 24, 2011)

fyrekop said:


> Just wondering if there is anyway to "index" the rotation for each stall and the exit track to they line up correctly with the stationary tracks. Mark 1 eyeball isn't the most accurate method. Maybe roller switches set into the metal lip??


The frequency inverter is running at 5Hz which is very slow. When I release the button to stop, the turntable stops right away. If I'm not perfectly align with the destination track, I press the CW or CCW pushbutton to make it turn and I programmed a very slow acceleration time on the inverter so I can stop it perfectly in-line.


----------

